# What type do you prefer? Verse or Paragraph format?



## tellville (Oct 27, 2008)

Another Bible style poll! What do you prefer in your main study/reading Bible? Verse format (new line for every verse) or Paragraph format?


----------



## raekwon (Oct 27, 2008)

I find verse style pretty much unreadable.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is the "Both" option? 

Seriously though, I prefer "Verse" for locating and following along in the passage, but always consult a "Paragraph" formatted text when studying as it helps me with context.


----------



## tellville (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought about putting a both, but then that doesn't really tell me anything. Basically, I am trying to see what your TRUE preference is by making you choose one


----------



## Grymir (Oct 27, 2008)

Verse format! Even my beloved Cambridge "paragraph" (1st) is in verse format. Geneva too!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Paragraph because it helps aid in both reading and comprehension for me.


----------



## jambo (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not averse to a verse version


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 27, 2008)

I began on verse version and now am so used to it, I shy away from paragraph versions. The paragraph breaks are still identified. Hmmm. Btw, are they inspired?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 27, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> I began on verse version and now am so used to it, I shy away from paragraph versions. The paragraph breaks are still identified. Hmmm. Btw, are they inspired?



no more than the verse numbers are...


----------



## yeutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Both the verse and the paragraph structure are constructs imposed on the text. I prefer to read the Bible verse by verse. It slows me down and encourages me to meditate on each verse.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2008)

tellville said:


> I thought about putting a both, but then that doesn't really tell me anything. Basically, I am trying to see what your TRUE preference is by making you choose one



In that case, I chose the "Verse" option.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 27, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > I began on verse version and now am so used to it, I shy away from paragraph versions. The paragraph breaks are still identified. Hmmm. Btw, are they inspired?
> ...



The reason I asked is that I seem to remember seeing photocopies of Greek manuscripts with obvious paragraph breaks. I didn't know whether this was in the same category as the verse numbering.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have much first hand experience with this, so I'd like to hear what others have to say, but I've read that some like to "read aloud" the verse format best as its quicker to find your place on the page and there is often extra white space between lines making it easier to keep your place while reading as well.


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the paragraph form. It helps me to better read the verses within their surrounding contexts.

Blessings!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 27, 2008)

Verse format for me.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer the verse format.


----------

